# أجمل تصميمات وخلفيات مسيحية  _ تصميم تاسونى بسم الصليب _ (متجدد)



## ABOTARBO (26 يوليو 2011)

*سلام ونعمة 

الموضوع بإختصار هيضم مجموعة كبيرة من خلفيات وتصميمات
 لتاسونى بسم الصليب 
وكلنا عارفين انها مميزة فى تصميماتها 
والموضوع متجدد وحصرى لمنتدى الكنيسة
ودة تحت إشراف 
تاسونى
vetaa
و
أستاذنا
النهيســـــــــى 

بنصلى يكون سبب بركة ليكم 

آميـــــــــــــن 
*​


----------



## النهيسى (26 يوليو 2011)

ربنا يبارك الخدمه

آمين

فى أنتظار الموضوعات​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يوليو 2011)

يعطيك العافيه على الموضوع 

وخصوصا انك نسيت تقول بان تنسيق الصور مع الترانيم هو تنسيقك انت


تسلم ايديك والرب يباركك ويبارك خدمتك دايماااااا
​


----------



## besm alslib (28 يوليو 2011)

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 يوليو 2011)

حلويييييييييين اووووووووووي 
ميرسي بجد تسلم اديكي ربنا يباركك​


----------



## besm alslib (31 يوليو 2011)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> حلويييييييييين اووووووووووي
> ميرسي بجد تسلم اديكي ربنا يباركك​




*ميرسي يا قمرايه على التقييم وعلى ردك وتشجيعك الغااالي*

*وبتمنى يكونو عجبوكي *
​


----------



## besm alslib (31 يوليو 2011)

​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أغسطس 2011)

*تصميماتك رووعه كالعاده يا امي*
*بجد تسلم ايديكي وربنا يبارك موهبتك*
*ومتابع دايما تصمياتك*​


----------



## النهيسى (4 أغسطس 2011)

*تصاميم جميله جداا
تسلم أيدك
شكراا
ربنا يبارك موهبتك*​


----------



## sparrow (4 أغسطس 2011)

الصور والكلمات في منتهي الجمال
ربنا يبارك تعبكم


----------



## besm alslib (4 أغسطس 2011)

​


----------



## My Rock (4 أغسطس 2011)

ابداع كالعادة


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 أغسطس 2011)

*رائع استاذة بسم الصليب ، بسم الصليب عليكي ..
*


----------



## lovely dove (4 أغسطس 2011)

راااااااااااااائعة تصميماتك ياتاسوني 
اسمحيلي هقتبس صورة منهم في التوقيع بتاعي
ربنا يبارك كل اعمال ايديكي


----------



## besm alslib (4 أغسطس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *تصميماتك رووعه كالعاده يا امي*
> *بجد تسلم ايديكي وربنا يبارك موهبتك*
> *ومتابع دايما تصمياتك*​




*ما في اروع من مرورك الغالي 

ومتابعتك بامانه بتسعدني جدااااا 

ربنا يفرح قلبك ويخليك 

وميرسي بجد اوووي عالتقييم
*​


----------



## besm alslib (4 أغسطس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *تصاميم جميله جداا
> تسلم أيدك
> شكراا
> ربنا يبارك موهبتك*​



*الجميل هو مرورك الغالي اخي العزيز*

*شكرا لمرورك  *

*ولتثبيت الموضوع*
​


----------



## besm alslib (4 أغسطس 2011)

sparrow قال:


> الصور والكلمات في منتهي الجمال
> ربنا يبارك تعبكم




*اللي في منتهى الجمال فعلا هو طلتك الغاليه والمميزه*

*تسلميلي حبيبتي على مرورك الغالي وللتقييم*​


----------



## besm alslib (4 أغسطس 2011)

My Rock قال:


> ابداع كالعادة



*كلمات حضرتك شهاده بعتز فيها كتير*

*شكرا لمرورك الغالي وتشجيعك*
​


----------



## besm alslib (4 أغسطس 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *رائع استاذة بسم الصليب ، بسم الصليب عليكي ..
> *



*الرائع بجد بقى هو مرورك الغالي وكلماتك المشجعه*

*ميرسي كتيررررر الك على تشجيعك ومرورك اللي فرحني بجد*
​


----------



## besm alslib (4 أغسطس 2011)

lovely dove قال:


> راااااااااااااائعة تصميماتك ياتاسوني
> اسمحيلي هقتبس صورة منهم في التوقيع بتاعي
> ربنا يبارك كل اعمال ايديكي




*الرائع هو كلامك الغالي والمشجع يا قمرايه*

*لو تحبي اي تصميم خاص للتوقيع او اصغرلك الصورة او اي شي تحبيه من عيوووني التنين انتي بس تؤمري*

*ميرسي كتير لمرورك الغالي وتشجيعك*
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 أغسطس 2011)

*التصميمات حلوين اوووووووووووووووى
تسلم ايدك *​


----------



## lovely dove (5 أغسطس 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *الرائع هو كلامك الغالي والمشجع يا قمرايه*
> 
> *لو تحبي اي تصميم خاص للتوقيع او اصغرلك الصورة او اي شي تحبيه من عيوووني التنين انتي بس تؤمري*
> 
> ...



*
ميرسي ياتاسوني لزوق حضرتك 
الحقيقة احترت اختار انهي تصميم ليكي بجد كلهم عجبوني 
ولو احتجت حاجه اكيد هقولك 
ربنا يعوضك *


----------



## dora_doa (9 أغسطس 2011)

تصاميم جميلة جدا


----------



## besm alslib (10 أغسطس 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *التصميمات حلوين اوووووووووووووووى
> تسلم ايدك *​




*الحلو هو مرورك الغالي والمميز *

*شكرا حبيبتي لمرورك وتشجيعك *
​


----------



## besm alslib (10 أغسطس 2011)

lovely dove قال:


> *
> ميرسي ياتاسوني لزوق حضرتك
> الحقيقة احترت اختار انهي تصميم ليكي بجد كلهم عجبوني
> ولو احتجت حاجه اكيد هقولك
> ربنا يعوضك *




*من  عيوني باي وقت انا جاهزه باذن الرب
*​


----------



## besm alslib (10 أغسطس 2011)

dora_doa قال:


> تصاميم جميلة جدا




*مبسوطه انهم عجبوك*

*شكرا لمرورك*​


----------



## besm alslib (10 أغسطس 2011)

​


----------



## vetaa (10 أغسطس 2011)

*الله ينوووووور بجد على حضرتك
حلوين جدا جداااااااا
وكنت هطلب منك صوره للعدرا
وكانها سمعتنى ولقيت حضرتك جايبه فعلا

شكرا قوى
*​


----------



## besm alslib (10 أغسطس 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *الله ينوووووور بجد على حضرتك
> حلوين جدا جداااااااا
> وكنت هطلب منك صوره للعدرا
> وكانها سمعتنى ولقيت حضرتك جايبه فعلا
> ...



*الاكتر من حلووووو  هو مرورك الغاااالي وكلامك اللي فرحني بجد*

*ومن عيووني اي صورة او اي تصميم تحبيه انا جاهزه طبعاااا*

*ولو حابه اصغرلك التصميم من عيوني كمان مفيش مشاكل انتي تؤمري*

*ميرسي كتيرررررر لتشجيعك الغالي ولتقييم*​


----------



## besm alslib (11 أغسطس 2011)

​


----------



## soso a (11 أغسطس 2011)

روووووووووووووعه 
الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## النهيسى (11 أغسطس 2011)

فى منتهى الروعه
شكرا جدا جدا​[/COLOR]


----------



## vetaa (12 أغسطس 2011)

*حقيقى الموضوع يستحق التثبيت وبشكر استاذى النهيسى

وبطلب طلب صغير منك يا فنانتنا الجميله
يكون الموضوع فيه الاكسسوارات كمان
بحيث يكون متكامل 
*​


----------



## bosyguo (18 أغسطس 2011)

بجد ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك الصور تجنن


----------



## Thunder Coptic (24 أغسطس 2011)

*صور روعه 
الرب يباركك*


----------



## ماريان جورج (1 يناير 2012)

جميله جدا جدا وربنا يعوض تعبكم بخير بشفاعه العدرا والملاك ميخائيل


----------



## فراشه (12 يناير 2012)

يسلمووو ايديك صور هواية حلوة ربنا ايباركك


----------



## kafe_zoher (13 يناير 2012)




----------



## عماد جيلو (26 يناير 2012)

يعطيك العافية 
حلوين ونتمنى أن تعم البركة


----------



## jajageorge (21 أبريل 2012)

ايه الروعة دى انا حاسس انى وقعت على كنز


----------



## مينا عماد ثابت (28 أبريل 2012)

الرب يبارك حياتكم


----------



## The poet (13 مايو 2012)

صور جميله شكرا كتير


----------



## باسم كمال فهمي (16 مايو 2012)

*شكرا علي العمل الرائع وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم *
*الرب يبارك حياتكم*​


----------



## هالة الحب (9 يونيو 2012)

تصميمات روووووووووووووووووعه


----------



## باسم كمال فهمي (12 يونيو 2012)

بسم الثالوث الاقدس
نشكر كل جيع الذين اشتركو في هذا العمل الرائع وربنا يبارك حياتكم​


----------

